

Automated log monitoring – are there any opensource tools available? - ramtatatam

Hi all, apologies if this question was asked before but I have spent quite a long time searching on that subject and could not find anything useful.<p>I was wondering if anybody heard about a tool that could be used to pipe system logs into it and detect any anomalies in order to alert server administrator that her&#x2F;his attention is required? I could not find such a tool so I started a project on source-forge (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;sourceforge.net&#x2F;projects&#x2F;intelligentloganalyser&#x2F;) but I would still be much happier to use something if already exist.
======
trengrj
There is a tool loghound
[http://ristov.users.sourceforge.net/loghound/](http://ristov.users.sourceforge.net/loghound/)
which does something like this (though looks a little abandoned). I think
there is definitely opportunity in this area.

------
gjvc
[http://www.crypt.gen.nz/logsurfer/](http://www.crypt.gen.nz/logsurfer/)

[http://sourceforge.net/projects/swatch/](http://sourceforge.net/projects/swatch/)

~~~
ramtatatam
Many thanks for both hyperlinks, they look quite promising however not exactly
what I have had in mind. I was hoping to find a tool that would learn 'safe
patterns' from given source and then in operational mode would send email if
any log does not fit any pattern.

